# Maybe there is a reason Dave will not get me smilies for the forum??



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think Dave knows I have a problem!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome video. CAAAAAAAATS


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo I couldn't hear it but I could however read his lips for the most part, lmaooo @ that, omg Holly, smilie junkie


----------

